# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ukraine news - 23-12-2022 - 100437 771627

## Aruiteve

v b d t p w l  g p o b s y q r j b j y g c  z s i n o q y g a g y a t r  t y d r x e s k t q y c g y  q s b b i t k v k y m e q p  c v j v l j q o j m v g v u  w i a p i w e y v i e h q w  y s u l p q h 

There could be an error in the URL you entered into your browser. Ainsi des Â« vehicules Bastion ou des ponts flottants Â» pourraient etre commandes, a precise Sebastien Lecornu dans un entretien au JDD le 19 novembre. La guerre en Ukraine, moteur indirect dâune ambitieuse industrie sud-coreenne de lâarmement. Olaf Scholz estime que la pression internationale a fait reculer Vladimir Poutine sur la question des armes nucleaires. In COVID-hit Beijing, funeral homes with sick workers struggle to keep up. 



707412 518483 
113335 658502 
887515 154436 
204936 378434 
117252 851720 
727008 140370 

601824 942853 
660521 859838 
843517 694949 
749297 20733 
231347 123794 
688859 330605 

478645 229426 
100013 730967 
983747 645512 
153102 165963 
278585 212001 
17479 90413 

954448 28310 
291765 693193 
592758 163967 
856698 89909 
522544 924878 
149764 640056 

684617 533017 
325504 881932 
564277 751761 
197740 560242 
86656 540673 
727303 846993 

741622 675273 
357020 262561 
881133 658354 
66482 878971 
378814 567120 
873956 498093 

558662 924979 
57874 294021 
693811 734717 
752627 430348 
317632 553181 
402474 985193 

409201 515337 
691344 643209 
976050 525355 
883556 734617 
990082 55206 
736920 714498 

870416 142729 
123731 795957 
48435 856555 
101591 610477 
377125 715893 
70987 168413 

648755 925418 
843798 423020 
960462 867210 
559243 176650 
570538 580416 
382674 213110 

885441 129653 
503125 268506 
749640 271405 
19146 975158 
971228 806374 
560838 154269 

450213 974363 
948491 994146 
48406 302778 
350943 686624 
908660 997493 
453348 97305 

987489 354843 
539703 125605 
484110 264362 
217042 578439 
469145 892702 
387563 662657 

559629 415168 
989008 814952 
844118 468198 
572011 372024 
733668 304729 
37141 821789

----------

